# Dendrobates nubeculosus?



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

I was poking around on dendrobates.org and I ran across a species of frog that I hadn't heard of before, Dendrobates nubeculosus. Upon further research it looks like this frog hasn't been looked for since the discovery of the holotype. Is there any particular reason for this? It would be awesome if other specimens were found. Apparently the holotype was found along the Essequibo River in Guyana.
Essequibo River - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Here are some articles I read:
http://www.dendrobates.org/articles/Jungfer&Bohme2005_D.nubeculosus.pdf

www.DendroBase.de

For some reason this frog really intrigues me, I guess because it's so mysterious. 
Is there a way we can fund an expedition for a few seasoned frog researchers to get down to Guyana and look for this frog? 
I'd gladly donate money for this purpose.


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

With the internet it would be convenient to find someone living in or close to that area and ask them to go find the frog and post pictures online lol. I am assuming it is an extremely poor area. Would be nice if we had contacts in that area!


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thats an interesting proposal indeed!


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Bump!

Any other input?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Jungfer's photo of the holotype is interesting, but it is a preserved specimen and hard to make out. I wonder if anyone has any photographs of the frog in life. It doesn't seem that anyone has been back to the site since 2004. Perhaps some other scientists should get out there before the colony is wiped-out by collectors and included as "leucomelas" in some shipment out of Guyana.

Richard.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

It was collected in1984 so I am surprised photos weren't taken in life. There is a very good chance I will be going to Guyana twice this year. I may have to try to get to the type locality.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah it's interesting that no photos were taken (at least not any that I could find). 

That would be very cool if you made your way down there Jeremy. Hopefully there are at least a few thriving populations of this frog. It would be exciting if you were able to find a few specimens.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

One of my coworkers has a family plantation in Guyana. He was just down there for a month to visit his brother. I begged him to get some frog pics for me but he produced nothing despite his bragging that they had seen lots go hopping away when they slash and burned a few acres to make room for more crops. Altho he was nice enough to show me pictures of some poor jungle cat that they had in a cage and mentioned how his brother tortured it for a long while before they cooked it along with some big snake........  I hated him to begin with but this just took it to a new level.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

D3monic said:


> One of my coworkers has a family plantation in Guyana. He was just down there for a month to visit his brother. I begged him to get some frog pics for me but he produced nothing despite his bragging that they had seen lots go hopping away when they slash and burned a few acres to make room for more crops. Altho he was nice enough to show me pictures of some poor jungle cat that they had in a cage and mentioned how his brother tortured it for a long while before they cooked it along with some big snake........  I hated him to begin with but this just took it to a new level.


Kick him in the nuts for me......I will help pay for your bail.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

That's just horrible Mike.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

that's sad...i say kick him in the nuts too, but ed i've looked and searched myself and have found nothing on the frog in question as if it just disappeared



edwing206 said:


> That's just horrible Mike.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey I was wondering if there was any new info on this species?


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

This might help.
Dendrobates nubeculosus


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I know of one biologist who went in search of it. It was heavily flooded and found no frogs. He didn't believe a dendrobates lived there with all the flooding.


----------

